# Looks like we will get some snow. Unfortunately it will get here Sunday.



## Professor (Dec 28, 2021)

It would be a great opportunity to scout, but I can’t pass up on the opportunity to hunt the cold snap further south.


----------



## splatek (Dec 28, 2021)

Jan 2-9 archery on CNF just fyi
I’m going to try and get out somewhere Ana try to find a pig


----------



## Professor (Dec 28, 2021)

splatek said:


> Jan 2-9 archery on CNF just fyi
> I’m going to try and get out somewhere Ana try to find a pig


Get in that snow and cut a big ones tracks.


----------



## splatek (Dec 28, 2021)

Professor said:


> Get in that snow and cut a big ones tracks.



Cut a pig track? I’m not sure I could ID a pig if it jumped up and bit  me on the face


----------



## Professor (Dec 28, 2021)

splatek said:


> Cut a pig track? I’m not sure I could ID a pig if it jumped up and bit  me on the face


Well, cut a big track and follow it.


----------



## splatek (Dec 28, 2021)

Haha ok
Will do


----------



## Professor (Dec 28, 2021)

splatek said:


> Cut a pig track? I’m not sure I could ID a pig if it jumped up and bit  me on the face


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 29, 2021)

splatek said:


> Jan 2-9 archery on CNF just fyi
> I’m going to try and get out somewhere Ana try to find a pig


Holy cow, how did I miss this?

Heck yes! I'm pumped for an extra week I didn't know I had!


----------



## splatek (Dec 29, 2021)

Double check. I’ve been hanging with a one year old so I’m brain dead lol


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 29, 2021)

splatek said:


> Double check. I’ve been hanging with a one year old so I’m brain dead lol


I did...


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 29, 2021)

You know, it always seems like when December hits every year the weather is great for hunting during the week and just crappy during the weekends. 
Really frustrating.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 29, 2021)

Professor said:


> View attachment 1125175


If the dew clawed are outside the hoof it’s a pig. Inside/even and it’s a deer.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 29, 2021)

ddd-shooter said:


> You know, it always seems like when December hits every year the weather is great for hunting during the week and just crappy during the weekends.
> Really frustrating.


It’s some real **. Dunno if DNR is in league with the Zues or Poseidon, but somehow every mountain hunt I’ve planned the past 5 years has involved dreary weather. Weather will be amazing before and after the scheduled hunt though.


----------



## Professor (Dec 31, 2021)

The most recent forecast is more confident of snow. Me it is coming in early Monday morning. It really is tempting. I am just having a hard time believing I could track down a big buck and then get close enough to take him with a recurve.


----------



## splatek (Jan 2, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> If the dew clawed are outside the hoof it’s a pig. Inside/even and it’s a deer.



Is this a hard and fast rule? And do all pig tracks show the due claw?
I know not all deer tracks show this.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 2, 2022)

splatek said:


> Is this a hard and fast rule? And do all pig tracks show the due claw?
> I know not all deer tracks show this.


I rarely see dew claws in most tracks. I look for the rounded front hooves and a lack of angle. Hog hooves are very round and along the length there's barely any "pinching" of the hooves to the front. If that makes sense. That pic above does a good job showing the difference. 

Once you see the difference, you'll not mistake them for the other.


----------



## Professor (Jan 2, 2022)

If I see the dew claws in a track it is usually a pretty big track and therefore a big and heavy animal. Like triple d said, pig tracks are round and thick towards the front.


----------



## gawildlife (Jan 2, 2022)

Round blunt tipped and parallel to splayed toes, pig.
Heart shaped pointy parallel to pigeon toed, deer.

Dew claws for either only show on soft ground where weight plays a factor.

Inline, deer.
Outside, pig.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jan 2, 2022)

Big pig tracks from yesterday in middle GA.  Bobcat too.  Good example of tracks.


----------



## NGA44 (Jan 2, 2022)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Big pig tracks from yesterday in middle GA.  Bobcat too.  Good example of tracks.  View attachment 1126401


Ain’t done much tracking, have ya?


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jan 2, 2022)

NGA44 said:


> Ain’t done much tracking, have ya?



If you're talking about them going the wrong direction you are correct.  But I wasn't hunting pigs.  I ain't dumb.


----------



## Professor (Jan 2, 2022)

NGA44 said:


> Ain’t done much tracking, have ya?


I see nothing that would support your suggestion.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 2, 2022)

Its not a bobcat track. It a stinkin yote track...


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jan 2, 2022)

Pig Predator said:


> Its not a bobcat track. It a stinkin yote track...




There's both on that road.  I've seen that cat for at least 4 years now.  That road has pig, deer, turkey, coyote, bobcat, raccoon, fox, and armadillo tracks.  Look at the track in very top of picture.  Not the yote track with claws. I could be wrong but I've seen both in that area.  There was coyote and bobcat tracks practically on top of each other.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 2, 2022)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> There's both on that road.  I've seen that cat for at least 4 years now.  That road has pig, deer, turkey, coyote, bobcat, raccoon, fox, and armadillo tracks.  Look at the track in very top of picture.  Not the yote track with claws.


Thats the front paw of a coyote.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jan 2, 2022)

Pig Predator said:


> Thats the front paw of a coyote.




Whatever I'm not gonna argue with you.  The main thing was pig the tracks.


----------



## Professor (Jan 2, 2022)

Pig Predator said:


> Thats the front paw of a coyote.


It might be. I can’t tell the size of the track in the pic, and that might be the best tell. Cats will leave claw marks, and you can rarely see the lobes on the paws in tracks. That may be a coyote track, but I could not rule out a bobcat.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 2, 2022)

Professor said:


> It might be. I can’t tell the size of the track in the pic, and that might be the best tell. Cats will leave claw marks, and you can rarely see the lobes on the paws in tracks. That may be a coyote track, but I could not rule out a bobcat.


You can simply rule out a bobcat from coyote because the track is longer than it is wide, regardless of claw marks. A coyote track is longer than it is wide. Dude left a snarky comment and left but he wasn't talking about the hog track. I'm not gonna argue here either other than it aint gonna snow tonight...


----------



## Heath (Jan 2, 2022)

NGA44 said:


> Ain’t done much tracking, have ya?



Bahahahaha!


----------



## antharper (Jan 2, 2022)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Big pig tracks from yesterday in middle GA.  Bobcat too.  Good example of tracks.  View attachment 1126401


Anyone else think that’s deer tracks ? Not starting a argument or disagreeing , but looks like deer tracks to me ! And a coyote ?


----------



## Raylander (Jan 2, 2022)

antharper said:


> looks like deer tracks to me ! And a coyote



Agreed


----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 2, 2022)

antharper said:


> Anyone else think that’s deer tracks ? Not starting a argument or disagreeing , but looks like deer tracks to me ! And a coyote ?


One track at a time bud....


----------



## NGA44 (Jan 2, 2022)

Just calling it how I see it. Ain’t neither a cat track nor pig track to be found in that picture. That’s all I got to say bout that.


----------



## Heath (Jan 2, 2022)

One thing is for certain.  The hogs and bobcat are safe around there.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jan 3, 2022)

antharper said:


> Anyone else think that’s deer tracks ? Not starting a argument or disagreeing , but looks like deer tracks to me ! And a coyote ?




I think people are viewing the photo the wrong way so I flipped it and I'm comparing it to a pig track photo from the web.  Note the dew claws.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jan 3, 2022)

Got ice, snow, fog, and wind up here on this mountain.


----------



## sportsman94 (Jan 3, 2022)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> I think people are viewing the photo the wrong way so I flipped it and I'm comparing it to a pig track photo from the web.  Note the dew claws.View attachment 1126504View attachment 1126505




I’d say deer tracks in both pictures. And coyote in one


----------



## Buckman18 (Jan 3, 2022)

Got a dusting on Lake Chatuge. I haven’t been out but I’d say there’s a little more snow away from the lake up in the mountain.


----------



## Professor (Jan 3, 2022)

Anyone checked up high? It snowed all the way down to the rider in Carroll County, so hopefully there was some real accumulation in the mountains.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 3, 2022)

No snow in middle Georgia but we had some of the worst winds I've seen in a long time. I'm surprised I don't have some trees down.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jan 3, 2022)

Professor said:


> Anyone checked up high? It snowed all the way down to the rider in Carroll County, so hopefully there was some real accumulation in the mountains.



Post #36, we are right at 3200 ft.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 3, 2022)

Up high got a inch or two. Super windy. You'd have to be insane to be up there in this wind. Snow stuck to the trees real well, so plenty of trees and limbs down. And more to come down.


----------



## splatek (Jan 3, 2022)

Yeah it snowed 
Trees across every fs road I tried to get down and some major thruways 
Ended up scouting a spot close to the road bumped a bear and found super fresh (still) warm doe scat. The wind was awful.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 3, 2022)

splatek said:


> Yeah it snowed
> Trees across every fs road I tried to get down and some major thruways
> Ended up scouting a spot close to the road bumped a bear and found super fresh (still) warm doe scat. The wind was awful.


Man I don’t wanna sound like a mother hen, but there’s a lot of potential for widow making in these hills when there’s snow in the trees and wind whipping like it was today. Just be careful and keep a saw in your truck to cut your path out. I know, I know. I’ll go back to sewing my quilts now, lol


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 3, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> Man I don’t wanna sound like a mother hen, but there’s a lot of potential for widow making in these hills when there’s snow in the trees and wind whipping like it was today. Just be careful and keep a saw in your truck to cut your path out. I know, I know. I’ll go back to sewing my quilts now, lol



Your warnings aren't unfounded.  I watched a chunk of ice fall from a limb while eating lunch today and thought if that had hit someone on the head, it would have knocked them cold if not killed them outright.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 3, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Your warnings aren't unfounded.  I watched a chunk of ice fall from a limb while eating lunch today and thought if that had hit someone on the head, it would have knocked them cold if not killed them outright.


Oh it’s not the warning I’m leery of, Ive seen some crazy things with snow and limbs. I also don’t go to unknown areas with a significant snow fall. I’ve seen snow hide many a dangerous terrain. 
It’s the telling a grown man on the internet that I struggle with, lol. But having the knowledge out there, especially to newer hunters who may read it was worth the possible derision it might attract.


----------



## splatek (Jan 3, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> Oh it’s not the warning I’m leery of, Ive seen some crazy things with snow and limbs. I also don’t go to unknown areas with a significant snow fall. I’ve seen snow hide many a dangerous terrain.
> It’s the telling a grown man on the internet that I struggle with, lol. But having the knowledge out there, especially to newer hunters who may read it was worth the possible derision it might attract.



for sure. Much appreciated. 
I can’t believe I forgot my saw. but probably best I didn’t go. It was all new (to me) territory and it could’ve gotten sketchy 
Thanks for looking out


----------



## Professor (Jan 3, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> Man I don’t wanna sound like a mother hen, but there’s a lot of potential for widow making in these hills when there’s snow in the trees and wind whipping like it was today. Just be careful and keep a saw in your truck to cut your path out. I know, I know. I’ll go back to sewing my quilts now, lol


I love hunting in the snow. I haven’t killed one doing it yet, but I have cut some big tracks. My concern is ice on limbs and strong winds. I really like staying out of the woods in those conditions. I have not had an issue with snow covering dangerous features, but I have only snow hunted in areas I know.


----------



## kayaksteve (Jan 3, 2022)

I rarely get to play in the snow in my line of work. But in December of 18 we got a couple inches and I had the chance. I just went out for more of a mid day walk to see if I could find some recent activity for a future set up. On my way back I jumped a doe with a good buck right behind her disappearing into the Ivey. I immediately hunkered down and within seconds there was 2 different small bucks tromping all around me noses in the air searching for the doe that had disappeared. Soon as they left I literally ran to the house, grabbed my climber and returned to the tree. About 4 pm I saw the buck wondering through the ivey but couldn’t get a shot. He ended up bedding down 70 yards from me and all I could see was his head and antlers. I sat with my crosshairs on him for about an hour. He finally stood up and I dropped him right there. Most intense hunt I’ve ever been on. He wasn’t a giant but a heavy dark horned 8 pointer and very memorable hunt


----------



## kayaksteve (Jan 3, 2022)

Most of the snow was gone by the time of the shot but it’s still my snow buck


----------



## Professor (Jan 3, 2022)

kayaksteve said:


> Most of the snow was gone by the time of the shot but it’s still my snow buck


Great deer and story.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 4, 2022)

Professor said:


> I love hunting in the snow. I haven’t killed one doing it yet, but I have cut some big tracks. My concern is ice on limbs and strong winds. I really like staying out of the woods in those conditions. I have not had an issue with snow covering dangerous features, but I have only snow hunted in areas I know.


Absolutely love hunting the snow. No contest, most fun time to be in the woods. 
Also the coldest. 25° with our wet snow is bone chilling. I'd rather be in single digits with high pressure than our snow from a warmth perspective.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jan 4, 2022)

Hunting in snow was the norm in Pennsylvania for deer season, opening day of "buck season" was the Monday after Thanksgiving weekend.   Sometimes too much snow!


----------



## Professor (Jan 4, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> Absolutely love hunting the snow. No contest, most fun time to be in the woods.
> Also the coldest. 25° with our wet snow is bone chilling. I'd rather be in single digits with high pressure than our snow from a warmth perspective.


Yeah, our snow in our hi humidity cold weather is miserable, intolerable, and sometimes life-threatening. People don't get it until they experience it.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 4, 2022)

Professor said:


> Yeah, our snow in our hi humidity cold weather is miserable, intolerable, and sometimes life-threatening. People don't get it until they experience it.


Four years ago. Hunted that evening, no problem. Next morning, thought I'd get hypothermia. No kidding. Had an inch of snow on my hat brim. Coldest I'd ever been in the woods. Actually left the mountain early-and I never do that. Couple days later I connected. Partial snowy blood trail. Very cool.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jan 4, 2022)

Hunting in snow first day of "buck season" 1996 in Pennsylvania.  My brother, his brother in-law, and me.


----------



## Professor (Jan 4, 2022)

35 Whelen said:


> Hunting in snow first day of "buck season" 1996 in Pennsylvania.  My brother, his brother in-law, and me.View attachment 1126812


Some season soon I am going to hunt the big woods in Maine. I have to make that happen before I am too old.


----------



## HardlyHangin (Jan 14, 2022)

Professor said:


> Some season soon I am going to hunt the big woods in Maine. I have to make that happen before I am too old.


We're suppose to get a bunch more snow this weekend, and ice. If the commute wasnt such a perilous thought id love to make a trip and hog hunt in the snow


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 15, 2022)

HardlyHangin said:


> We're suppose to get a bunch more snow this weekend, and ice. If the commute wasnt such a perilous thought id love to make a trip and hog hunt in the snow


We are on the way to the camper so the kids can play in the snow all day tomorrow. No hunting, just snow men, sled/tubing and hot chocolate. Any of you locals have any insight on the road/ice situation for Monday?


----------



## kayaksteve (Jan 15, 2022)

I’d guess by Monday any main roads will be fine. Depending on what happens over the next 24 hours the side/backroads and dirt roads may be another story.


----------



## Rabun (Jan 15, 2022)

I’ve been in Rabun county for quite a few snows/ice’s and those crews up there are on it!  But yes side streets are always a challenge


----------



## Resica (Jan 15, 2022)

35 Whelen said:


> Hunting in snow was the norm in Pennsylvania for deer season, opening day of "buck season" was the Monday after Thanksgiving weekend.   Sometimes too much snow!


Where did you hunt. Wasn't the norm for us in the Poconos.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jan 16, 2022)

Resica said:


> Where did you hunt. Wasn't the norm for us in the Poconos.



Potter County, near Carter Camp, 1967 - 1973.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jan 16, 2022)

Electricity has been out since 6:30 this morning but the generator and wood stove are keeping us comfortable up here on this mountain.


----------



## Resica (Jan 16, 2022)

35 Whelen said:


> Potter County, near Carter Camp, 1967 - 1973.


Hunted near Roulette a couple of years, mid 80's. Lots of spikes.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 16, 2022)

35 Whelen said:


> Electricity has been out since 6:30 this morning but the generator and wood stove are keeping us comfortable up here on this mountain.
> 
> View attachment 1129079


Looks like y’all got a little more than we did south of Blairsville. We got a few inches overnight, then rain this morning turning everything to slush, now it’s starting to snow again. We lost power around 4am, it was back on at 9am.


----------



## splatek (Jan 16, 2022)

couldn’t have snowed during the season, c’mon


----------



## HardlyHangin (Jan 16, 2022)

splatek said:


> couldn’t have snowed during the season, c’mon


Kinda glad it didnt tbh, im too chicken to drive over the mountain in snow/ice so i probably would have just lost a day of hunting


----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 16, 2022)

Just put in low and roll, you'll be aight. Automatic transmission shifts is what gets folks in a bind.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 16, 2022)

HardlyHangin said:


> Kinda glad it didnt tbh, im too chicken to drive over the mountain in snow/ice so i probably would have just lost a day of hunting


Paved roads have been fine today, we didn’t go higher than 2600ft though. Went down Helton Creek Falls road and it was drivable. Downed trees seem to be the predominant problem.


----------



## HardlyHangin (Jan 16, 2022)

Pig Predator said:


> Just put in low and roll, you'll be aight. Automatic transmission shifts is what gets folks in a bind.



I can just see me hittin a slick spot and soaring off the back side of burnt mountain like a sack of taters


----------



## natureman (Jan 16, 2022)

Had a little snow here in Cumming, GA.  Turn up the volume.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jan 16, 2022)

HardlyHangin said:


> I can just see me hittin a slick spot and soaring off the back side of burnt mountain like a sack of taters


Haha, ease up on that lead foot.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 16, 2022)

natureman said:


> Had a little snow here in Cumming, GA.  Turn up the volume.


Wow! What kind of camera is that?

…or better yet, what camera do you recommend?


----------



## natureman (Jan 16, 2022)

ddd-shooter said:


> Wow! What kind of camera is that?
> 
> …or better yet, what camera do you recommend?


It is a Panasonic GH5 with an Olympus 75-300mm lens that I bought used.


----------

